# Older Murray Parts Numbers manual Brute Craftsman Noma



## mikeamondo (Jan 23, 2016)

So my Brute Snow King / Murray is from 1994 so way before the 2005 sale of Murray to Briggs. Couldn't find this info here, and my model number starting with the letter F brought up nothing on all parts searches.... then I googled the Model number by itself and found this site....

Murray Parts Diagram Indexes for Snowthrowers ( 3865 models )

By clicking on my model number, I found the exploded parts manual for my ancient snow blower! 

This may be a well known resource, but I thought I'd post it here just in case I've discovered something new. If you have an old Murray, which could be a Craftsman, Noma, Brute, SnowKing and who knows what else..... you may find some useful info!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good info for anyone with one of those machines. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been keeping a 1973 Riding Lawnmower alive for decades by always cross-referencing part numbers under the names of all of the prior manufacturers of Murray products:

AMF;
Western International;
Noma;
Dynamark;
Murray;
AYP (American Yard Products; and now,
Briggs & Stratton.

And there may be more; luckily the PART NUMBERS have remained fairly constant !

It's like a History Lesson in the consolidation (and shrinkage) of American Industry.


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

*Wish they showed my model?*



mikeamondo said:


> So my Brute Snow King / Murray is from 1994 so way before the 2005 sale of Murray to Briggs. Couldn't find this info here, and my model number starting with the letter F brought up nothing on all parts searches.... then I googled the Model number by itself and found this site....
> 
> Murray Parts Diagram Indexes for Snowthrowers ( 3865 models )
> 
> ...


I looked through all the machines listed. And mine is nowhere to be found. Craftsman II 5hp Tecumseh 23" wide 536.886520. Thanks again for posting the list.


----------

